# modmyswitch.co.uk SX Pro paid, order cancelled scam



## louij2 (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi 

I just purchased an SX Pro off modmyswitch.co.uk who was on the vendor list on Team Xeucter website, however on my account page it says that my order has been cancelled, even though I went through all the wordpay prompts and paid for the item. I have received a confirmation from worldpay saying I have paid and the money has come out of my account. Has anyone else had any issues like this? I have tried calling and emailing the vendor, however have not had any response yet.

Any help greatly appreciated, was wary of paying without PayPal protection but seems like this wasn't and option. Hope I haven't been scammed


----------



## VegaNovus (Sep 15, 2018)

Wrong forum.


----------



## andyhappypants (Sep 15, 2018)

Contact your bank, They will return the money and force the cancellation of the payment.


----------



## Canna (Sep 15, 2018)

VegaNovus said:


> Wrong forum.


How rude,its regarding switch 3rd party tools.,and is a question...



If you  contact modmyswitch.co.uk do you get a response ? maybe they have or are out of stock and have cancelled your order..But as they have not refunded you yet, i suggest you speak to your bank and cancel the order,
tell them they taken money from your account and were not authorised to do so. i would not mention what it is you was buying, play dumb...
But for team xecuter to recommend them as a reseller , please contact team xecuter also and warn them of modmyswitch.co.uk taking money and not sending goods.

But to be honest guy,   Its the weekend here they maybe not at work wait till monday and contact them..


----------



## louij2 (Sep 15, 2018)

Canna said:


> How rude,its regarding switch 3rd party tools.,and is a question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I thought probably cos of the weekend, going to try give them a call on Monday, I haven't had a reply to the emails I sent yet. Most likely just misscommunications of their payment method.


----------



## louij2 (Sep 16, 2018)

Says on my account page processing now instead of cancelled, initially it said pay now.


----------



## Mark2333 (Sep 19, 2018)

louij2 said:


> Says on my account page processing now instead of cancelled, initially it said pay now.


You can dispute the order no matter you use the CC or Paypal.


----------



## louij2 (Sep 19, 2018)

Mark2333 said:


> You can dispute the order no matter you use the CC or Paypal.


Hi when I went to pay there was no more option for PayPal, even when checking back now I see no PayPal, so I paid with debit assuming it would be okay because its an official reseller. Also noticed on their website that they have 20 in stock.


----------



## Mark2333 (Sep 19, 2018)

Try to e-mail to them?


----------



## louij2 (Sep 19, 2018)

Mark2333 said:


> Try to e-mail to them?


Emailed 3 times no response. Called 3 times no response.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 19, 2018)

you forget that you're probably buying from a 1 man operation. The guy probably has a full time job and sells carts on the side. So you need to give it at least 1 week before you start emailing and calling.


----------



## louij2 (Sep 19, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> you forget that you're probably buying from a 1 man operation. The guy probably has a full time job and sells carts on the side. So you need to give it at least 1 week before you start emailing and calling.


Bro I totally understand this, however he says on the website it will ship in 2 working days? The reason I opened this thread was because it said order cancelled when I had paid for it


----------



## Myshkin (Sep 19, 2018)

i've used them with no problems, maybe just give it a little while for them to reply before assuming the worst.


----------



## louij2 (Sep 19, 2018)

Myshkin said:


> i've used them with no problems, maybe just give it a little while for them to reply before assuming the worst.


Can wait, just needed that reassurance as first time not paying with PayPal in a long time.


----------



## gingertips (Sep 19, 2018)

Same here.  No response to emails. Took money.  promises 2 day shipped.  Still shows 20 in stock and my order shows processing. Would avoid.


----------



## Canna (Sep 19, 2018)

gingertips said:


> Same here.  No response to emails. Took money.  promises 2 day shipped.  Still shows 20 in stock and my order shows processing. Would avoid.


PROCESSING


----------



## GeekOfTheWeek (Sep 22, 2018)

Has anyone had any further contact from this site? I ordered one off them last Saturday and have heard nothing since. Sent 3 emails so far and no reply


----------



## Nial (Sep 22, 2018)

Not had any contact from anyone of this site ordered a week ago glad in not the only one not going through this (sucks to be us)

They also updated the site recently too


----------



## louij2 (Sep 23, 2018)

My mate thinks it's probably coming from China and they lie about the stock


----------



## gingertips (Sep 23, 2018)

still no update here.  So I will be contacting bank tomorrow to get a chargeback issued.  Would definitely avoid - they still are showing they have items in stock.  Not looking promising.

Have also contacted team xecuter website - theres a contact us link on their website - so that they are aware.


----------



## louij2 (Sep 25, 2018)

So I got my tracking number yesterday however when entering it into Royal Mail it presents me with an error


----------



## GeekOfTheWeek (Sep 25, 2018)

I got a tracking number yesterday too and it's also showing an error


----------



## Canna (Sep 25, 2018)

louij2 said:


> So I got my tracking number yesterday however when entering it into Royal Mail it presents me with an error





GeekOfTheWeek said:


> I got a tracking number yesterday too and it's also showing an error


Use this 
https://www.17track.net/en

or 

https://track.aftership.com/

allow one day for any parcel tracking to be available.

Sounds to me like its not from the uk and like china or hongkong..

What they are doing is saying there in uk to get more sales. and sending back from abroad.
They do it all over ebay also..

but hope those links help you, to be honest if its abroad you may not even getting it to track.. could you post first 4 characters of tracking ?


----------



## Nurrish (Sep 25, 2018)

I have a problem with this seller also.

I ordered an SX OS licence which was sent promptly....however the licence that was sent was only 11 characters long and obviously didn’t work.  No response from email or telephone from them.


----------



## Canna (Sep 25, 2018)

Nurrish said:


> I have a problem with this seller also.
> 
> I ordered an SX OS licence which was sent promptly....however the licence that was sent was only 11 characters long and obviously didn’t work.  No response from email or telephone from them.



Get your license request file off your sd card and send to this https://sx.xecuter.com/sxos-license.html
And then try add every number 0-9, every letter a-z
But only 1 character to the end of your license code each try..

You may get lucky if its the last character missing...

Or either message the reseller, and keep trying say your license is only 11 characters long....
Or contact teamxecuter, and say your missing 1 character from your license code can they help im sure they will ..


----------



## GeekOfTheWeek (Sep 26, 2018)

First four characters are GQ21


----------



## Sandrine (Sep 26, 2018)

Bought my SX PRO from sxflashcard, a reseller in USA, they ship from USA by USPS and delivered 2 days later


----------



## ph3d (Sep 26, 2018)

Sandrine said:


> Bought my SX PRO from sxflashcard, a reseller in USA, they ship from USA by USPS and delivered 2 days later



And???

I ordered 9 days ago and the order still says processing - I have emailed them about 10 or 11 times - used the contact form and kept phoning - no answer and the mailbox is full - starting to piss me off - they have got until Friday to send me a tracking number or I will also be issuing a charge back through the bank.

DO NOT ORDER FROM modmyswitch.co.uk

PROCESSING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louij2 (Sep 27, 2018)

My tracking started working today same day that another forum member got the email for dispatched. Really poor communication from this seller, received my tracking Monday and didn't work until today. Would have preferred to order from someone else and pay extra for knowing my package is actually on its way or not...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GeekOfTheWeek said:


> First four characters are GQ21


Same as my tracking. I thought it would be China too however the post code says Birmingham as does on their website. 


Canna said:


> Use this
> https://www.17track.net/en
> 
> or
> ...


----------



## ph3d (Sep 27, 2018)

Got a tracking number today.. still not working though don't expect it to work anytime soon avoid this mob


----------



## GeekOfTheWeek (Sep 28, 2018)

Update - mine came today. Finally! Still not had any email replies though. Terrible customer service, wouldn't recommend using them at all.


----------



## ph3d (Sep 28, 2018)

GeekOfTheWeek said:


> Update - mine came today. Finally! Still not had any email replies though. Terrible customer service, wouldn't recommend using them at all.



As expected my tracking number still isnt working..


----------



## Canna (Sep 28, 2018)

ph3d said:


> As expected my tracking number still isnt working..


check with the links i provided


----------



## GeekOfTheWeek (Sep 29, 2018)

ph3d said:


> As expected my tracking number still isnt working..


My tracking number only worked on the day it was actually delivered, completely useless!


----------



## Canna (Sep 29, 2018)

GeekOfTheWeek said:


> My tracking number only worked on the day it was actually delivered, completely useless!


shit happens chick


----------



## louij2 (Sep 29, 2018)

Finally it arrived, just slow, slow oh so slow! Can't wait to have a go


----------



## gingertips (Sep 29, 2018)

arrived today.  flat packed retail boxing - there isnt even stickers on the sx dongle & none in the packaging which is annoying.

Again - would avoid modmyswitch like the plague.  no responses to emails & it was all put into a plastic bag envelope - so no protection (thats what the retail boxing should have provided, but they clearly couldnt be bothered to put it together)

dongle had no charge, so got the expected black screen on the switch until it had charged up.  just backing up the nand before i do any more.


----------



## Canna (Sep 29, 2018)

gingertips said:


> arrived today.  flat packed retail boxing - there isnt even stickers on the sx dongle & none in the packaging which is annoying.
> 
> Again - would avoid modmyswitch like the plague.  no responses to emails & it was all put into a plastic bag envelope - so no protection (thats what the retail boxing should have provided, but they clearly couldnt be bothered to put it together)
> 
> dongle had no charge, so got the expected black screen on the switch until it had charged up.  just backing up the nand before i do any more.


Dongle has caps not a battery will need a charge from console will only take 5 seconds 
Glad you got your item shame abut the packing .


----------



## ph3d (Oct 2, 2018)

Canna said:


> check with the links i provided



Just so you know why would those links have any more information than the courier themself? 

They arent working still using they links but the royal mail website updated today saying they received it yesterday so hopefully it arrives today!


----------



## Canna (Oct 2, 2018)

ph3d said:


> Just so you know why would those links have any more information than the courier themself?
> 
> They arent working still using they links but the royal mail website updated today saying they received it yesterday so hopefully it arrives today!


GLAD to hear , and those links help when some courier info is not available, works great for imports


----------



## ph3d (Oct 2, 2018)

haha and now my card is blocked they said it has been used on a dodgy website where customer details have been compromised.. anyone else getting this? They wouldnt tell me which website.

Im with HSBC


----------



## Canna (Oct 2, 2018)

ph3d said:


> haha and now my card is blocked they said it has been used on a dodgy website where customer details have been compromised.. anyone else getting this? They wouldnt tell me which website.
> 
> Im with HSBC


they have to tell you which website as its your account ...


----------



## ph3d (Oct 3, 2018)

I asked they said it comes in batches I'll need to speak to them again to see why it was flagged they tried to disable my card 100% yesterday but managed to leave the card open for ATMs


----------



## Myshkin (Oct 8, 2018)

Myshkin said:


> i've used them with no problems, maybe just give it a little while for them to reply before assuming the worst.



Just to update my own opinion. My first order went OK, hence the above opinion. But my second order - placed over a week ago - has not arrived. 

Their phone number goes unanswered and has a message that states it cannot take any new messages on account of being full. Their email bounces - "The recipient server did not accept our requests to connect." according to my gmail.

So - I would stay away for now. If anyone knows how I can get another Switchme - please let me know!


----------



## CrazyRach82 (Oct 9, 2018)

Oh god I’ve just ordered off these as it said they were in Birmingham and shipping was cheap as expected if they are in England, my order now says cancelled but the money has come out of my account. 
Don’t know what to do?!?


----------



## louij2 (Nov 13, 2018)

My order came it takes ages they are shit at communicating took around 3 weeks


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 15, 2018)

I won't order a site without Communication, that's why I purchased sx os license from a site support Discord and Online chat.


----------



## CrazyRach82 (Nov 19, 2018)

mine never came. I'm 40 quid down


----------

